# My cockatiel is drooping her wing a little



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, sorry for not introducing myself before posting but I'm really anxious right now. My female Cockatiel Squawks is drooping her wing, it doesn't seem like she's in pain, she let's me touch it and she CAN move it, but she doesn't want to, or can't, flap it. I don't see any blood so I don't think it's a blood feather but I don't know alot about this.

I was patting her under her wing yesterday and I'm wondering if maybe I hurt her? Maybe she strained it from stretching or something, any help would be greatly appreciated, I'm worried about taking her to the vet because she's extremely timid around new people so I'd rather not do that unless I know I have to.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum... Have you got any pics of her wing that is drooping as it might help


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

Err, I took a photo but you can barely tell the difference because it's only drooping a little bit.. She's asleep right now so I don't want to get her out incase she gets stressed out, it's late where I live. Before I put her to bed she seemed a little better with it, she's preening and stuff, but sometimes it seems like her wing is uncomfortable, she was trying to adjust it earlier.

I had a look under the wing and didn't see anything, but I couldn't get a good look under her feathers, so I don't know if there's something under there or not.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Is she moulting as new pin feathers can cause irritation


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

She is, maybe that's it, I hope that's all it is. If it's still bothering her after a while I'll call the vet. Thank you


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea my cookie is going through the stage where he don't want to be touched at all as new feathers are coming in, you can help by giving them baths or misting them with a water spray bottle which i use


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been trying to get Squawks used to spray bottles, she likes it once she gets over the "WHAT THE HECK WAS THAT?" thing.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol sometimes mine run from it where my lucky is wings spread out and loves it


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

my boy keeps shrugging his wing, it's because he's got all new feathers coming through. i paid a vet bill to find that out 
if she's still flying and otherwise behaving normally it's probably just a feather itching her. mister goes on for a few days with his shrugging episodes.


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll probably call a vet today just to make sure it's nothing serious, but she doesn't seem to be in pain, she just doesn't want to flap it, she CAN, I saw her do it a bit, she just won't move it as much as the other. If it was something serious she probably wouldn't let me touch it right? 'cause she's letting me touch it and spread the feathers out and everything.

Ahhh I'm sure it's nothing serious I'm just really really paranoid.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol think first time owners of tiels get paranoid lol like myself iv start owning them since 29th july


----------

